# royal once i have my albino



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok as some of you may know i have 100% het albino pair of royal pythons hoping to produce some visuals in the near future my question is this once i have a visual albino what other morphs should i breed to it to produce smoething a bit special.

any advice appreciated thanks 

Adam


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I personally like the idea of piebald albinos


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

is there such a thing they would be gorgeous and exspensive but surely if i bred a visual albino to a visual piebald i would get all normals 100% het for both or is that the case with any pairing.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes Albino X Piebald will give you 100% double hets.

There isnt anything i know of of that would give you anything different first generation because Albino is a recessive gene.

You would need to produce the hets first, whether it be wild type hets or co dom visual hets.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

I would go pieds or spiders they both look stunning in the albino form


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

i was thinking spiders as i love them but i realise i will have to produce the hets first but could i breed the hets back to a parent or would it be better to diversify the bloodline as healthy animals is top priority.


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

albino pieds :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: now thats something i have got my eye on for the future


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Pied Lavander Albinos


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Im a gecko man myself, so dont know if breeding back to the parents is a good idea with pythons. 
Though a double het for the traits you mentioned back to any parent will only give you the trait the parent carries and you will possibly lose the second het that you bred for.

It would be worth paying the extra for a spider or piebald het for albino if you could find one.
nothing will give albino though if it isnt a het already.

HTH
Mark


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

wrxadz said:


> i was thinking spiders as i love them but i realise i will have to produce the hets first but could i breed the hets back to a parent or would it be better to diversify the bloodline as healthy animals is top priority.


Spiders do not produce hets as they r a co dominant gene. They only produce siblings which are just normals, where the rest of the clutch from a normal x spider pairing would be spiders


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Pastel Albinos, they don't look much different from normal albinos and first gen would be pastel het albino but at least if you breed a pastel albino to normal you get pastel with the guaranteed albino het thus killing two birds, one stone. Same for albino spiders too. I'm persoanlly trying to sort out my albino pied project, i just need a pied unless my 66% het pied proves out then it just takes a little longer.

I'd either get a long term project such as albino pieds or start off with co-doms or better still do both if money allows.

Rachel


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Nat said:


> Spiders do not produce hets as they r a co dominant gene. They only produce siblings which are just normals, where the rest of the clutch from a normal x spider pairing would be spiders


I think he means spider hets, as in spider het for albino, spider het for axanthic etc.


----------



## mints (Feb 19, 2007)

im going for the albino spider, albino piebalds.
the only thing with the albino piebald is that it is a one in sixtenn snake which there means producing one needs a bit of luck invilved as well.
but good luck with it mate im hoping to try for them next year who knows.


----------



## mints (Feb 19, 2007)

also i forgot to mention the spider piebald is also a stunning royal which im going to try and make.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

I think he meant spiders with regards to breeding with an albino in which case you would get a mixture of normals het albino and spiders het albino.


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

Sorry Casey didn't realise you posted the same thing.

The best thing about spider pieds, all of the ones I have seen to date have a spider head and about 99% pure white.


----------

